# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Как выглядит Бог?

## Susila dasi

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, знаниями как должны выглядеть Божества. Есть ли какой-то стандарт при их расписывании? Может вы знаете, что говорят по этому поводу старшие преданные? Священные писания?
Почему у меня возник такой интерес? Например, могут ли быть голубые глаза у Господа Чайтаньи и Господа Гададхары? Мне говорили, что только карие. В Майпуре у Панча-таттвы - коричневые. Конечно, Гададхар Пандит  - воплощение внутренней энергии Господа, Шримати Радхарани. И с одной стороны, логично было бы рисовать Ему голубые глаза. А с другой стороны когда Он приходил на землю, то  играл роль преданного. Потом слышала высказывание, что у Радхарани глаза меняют свой цвет, в зависимости от настроения. Могут быть голубые, зелёные, и даже чёрные...Очи чёрные.. и что же делать?
А так как Господь Чайтанья и Радхарани и Кришна вместе, то логично рисовать Ему один глаз голубой, например, а другой чёрный. Нитьананде вообще можно рисовать красноватые глаза, так как у Господа Баларамы они были красноватые. Особенно, когда он приходил в гнев. Или варуни пил..
А может вообще не стоит заморачиваться, и кто как хочет, так и пусть рисует? У каждого свои отношения с Господом..

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Красноватые - уголки глаз. Причем у всей Вишну-таттвы, а не только у Баларамы. А цвет глаз - "цвет восходящего солнца"... наверное. Эх, было на старом форуме хорошее обсуждение на эту тему в Кришна-катхе, жаль пропало.
У Радхарани (и Лакшми) глаза - цвета синего сапфира.
Разные глаза, ИМХО, рисовать не стоит... мдя...
Традиционно всей Панча-таттве рисуются карие глаза. Насчет кто чье воплощение и энергия - вот, лично мне кажется, нам рановато заморачиваться. Строго говоря, в шастрах нет указаний на то, как делать Божества Панча-таттвы. Это традиция. И она была тщательным образом изучена маяпурскими пуджари, когда отливали Панча-таттву. Стоит прислушаться к их мнению.
Свои отношения с Господом у каждого, конечно, есть, но, боюсь, на нынешнем уровне духовного развития это будет не проявление оных отношений, а элементарные спекуляции.

----------


## Susila dasi

Веда Прия, спасибо за ответ. Только, боюсь, когда возникает спорная ситуация нужны предписания шастр, Шрилы Прабхупады, старших преданных, экспертов в поклонении. Не скажешь в споре - нам рано заморачиваться.

----------


## Susila dasi

Я бы с удовольствием прислушалась к мнению Майпурских пуджари, только где и как я могу его услышать?

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Что касается цвета глаз Божеств - это мнение можно увидеть  :smilies:  А вообще - в маяпурских семинарах (тех самых, что для русских перед Гаура-пурнимой) что-то такое проскакивало.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Сами же маяпурские пуджари ориентируются в том числе на поклонение в Навадвипе и окрестностях (ведь некоторыи Божествам поклоняются со времен Махапрабху). Можно посмотреть фотографии Божеств Гаура-Гададхары - голубых/синих глаз нет ни у кого.

----------


## Susila dasi

Просто, мне удивительно. Как так, Кришна приходил 5000 лет назад, и описание Его внешности, Его спутников сохранилось. А Господь Чайтанья всего чуть большим 500 лет приходил - и ничего? Как такое может быть? 
Как бы хотелось послушать пуджари с Майпура о внешнем виде Панча-таттвы...Они уж точно в этом эксперты..

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Ну почему не сохранилось, сохранилось. В Чайтанья-чаритамрите, Чайтанья-бхагавате, Чайтанья-мангале и т.п. Но конкретно про цвет глаз - не попалось пока (лично мне при беглом просмотре). Только упоминания, что глаза "красноватые" - в смысле уголки глаз. Про то, что у Гададхары глаза синие - вот такого точно нету. Вообще цвет глаз для Индии не совсем характерный, скажем так. А Они играли роль "обычных людей".

----------


## Susila dasi

Спасибо. Если так, тогда можно рисовать и коричневые, и голубые. Кому как Бог на душу положит. На самом деле мы можем судить о прошлом, если нет точных хроник, по настоящему. А это не всегда верно. Например, у коренных киргизов светлая кожа, голубые глаза и рыжеватые волосы. И огромные глаза.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Голубые глаза у Господа Чайтаньи выглядят как "спекуляция и сентименты". И ведь у нас есть изображения с древних картин, все-таки. Темные, карие глаза изображают. Если бы у Господа были голубые глаза, это непременно указали бы в Писаниях, так же, как отмечают золотистый цвет Его тела и очень высокий, под 2 м рост, не характерные для жителей Индии. И рост Господа, и цвет Его трансцендентного тела описаны неоднократно... а что же тогда помешало описать такой необычный цвет глаз? Может быть, то, что этого и не было... 

_Махапрабху Шри Чайтанья Радха-Кришна нахе-анйа._ Но напоминать о Радхарани такой цвет глаз не напоминает, а меня скажем, сбивает с толку,  и это скорее всего, неавторитетно для мурти, выдумка. Увы... 

Господь Чайтанья слышать не хотел, когда Ему говорили, что Он - Кришна... Я уж не знаю, рисковал ли кто-нибудь сказать _чанна-аватаре_, что Он в настроении Радхарани...

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> А это не всегда верно. Например, у коренных киргизов светлая кожа, голубые глаза и рыжеватые волосы. И огромные глаза.


 Порадуемся за киргизов. Однако Господь Чайтанья недвусмысленно явился в Бенгалии, а не в Непале (где, по слухам, голубые глаза встречаются). Бенгальцы маленького роста преимущественно, однако на рост Господа Чайтаньи (реально в два раза выше среднего бенгальца) указания есть. А на цвет глаз - отдельного нету. Значит, обычные, карие. С поправками на Вишну-таттву.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А какой у Господа был рост? Более 2 м?

----------


## Susila dasi

> А на цвет глаз - отдельного нету. Значит, обычные, карие. С поправками на Вишну-таттву.


Почему - значит? Я не вижу причин принять это как аксиому. Что значит поправки на Вишну-татву?
При всём моём уважении к Вам, матаджи, я  задаю эти вопросы не из праздного любопытства или чтобы подискутировать или кого-то опровергнуть в споре. Боже упаси. 
А лишь по той причине, что на вопрос -  какие у Панча-таттвы цвет глаз существует много разных мнений и возникают разногласия между преданными. Я задала эти вопросы в надежде, вдруг, кто-то слышал ответ на эти вопросы из авторитетных источников - Гуру, садху, шастры. Что говорят по этому поводу, например,  Нрисимха Кавача прабху - министр по поклонению ИСККОН, Джананиваса прабху - старший пуджари в Майпурском Храме, кто-то из Махараджей, которые составляли панчаратра-прадипу для ИСККОН -Джаяпатака Свами,  Бхану Свами, Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами и тд. Спасибо Вам за ответы. 
Попробую написать письмо Джананивасе прабху. Извините за беспокойство.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> А какой у Господа был рост? Более 2 м?


В фолио есть такая цитата:

Such a person is known as 'Nagrodha parimandala' The term 'Nagrodha parimandala' is description of a person who is not only as tall as to the length of four cubit measurement but he is so also in the measurement of the circumference of his chest round. 

>>> Ref. VedaBase => EA 2: Caitanya-caritamrta, Adi-lila, Chapter 3 [Handwritten]

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Почему - значит? Я не вижу причин принять это как аксиому. Что значит поправки на Вишну-татву?
> При всём моём уважении к Вам, матаджи, я  задаю эти вопросы не из праздного любопытства или чтобы подискутировать или кого-то опровергнуть в споре. Боже упаси. 
> А лишь по той причине, что на вопрос -  какие у Панча-таттвы цвет глаз существует много разных мнений и возникают разногласия между преданными. Я задала эти вопросы в надежде, вдруг, кто-то слышал ответ на эти вопросы из авторитетных источников - Гуру, садху, шастры. Что говорят по этому поводу, например,  Нрисимха Кавача прабху - министр по поклонению ИСККОН, Джананиваса прабху - старший пуджари в Майпурском Храме, кто-то из Махараджей, которые составляли панчаратра-прадипу для ИСККОН -Джаяпатака Свами,  Бхану Свами, Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами и тд. Спасибо Вам за ответы. 
> Попробую написать письмо Джананивасе прабху. Извините за беспокойство.


С поправками на Вишну-таттву - в том смысле, что у Господа в принципе глаза не совсем обычные. Часто встречаются цитаты вроде "глаза цвета восходящего солнца" - но вот что это значит мы, наверное, узнаем только когда получим личный даршан Господа.
Что касается очевидности - у ВСЕХ Божеств Гауранги в Навадвипе, включая ИСККОН, глаза только карие, без вариантов. Неужели Бхактивинода Тхакур, который поклонялся Гаура-Гададхаре, был недостаточно возвышен, чтобы увидеть настоящий цвет глаз Господа? Или Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати? Кто дал нам право придумывать что-то новое?

Прошу прощения, матаджи Сушила, я не хотела Вас обидеть. Простите, если мои посты показались Вам слишком резкими. Если получите ответ Джананиваса Прабху, дайте нам тоже знать, пожалуйста.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо, Веда Прия.  
Вот эта цитата поподробнее, это  из рукописной статьи Шрилы Прабхупады по Ади-лиле, 3  "Чайтанья-Чаритамриты".

"Отличительные черты тела Господа таковы: цвет тела подобен расплавленному золоту, оно сильное и хорошо сложено. Голос Его силен, как раскаты новой тучи. Говорится, что личность – не обычный человек, если рост его равен четырем длинам локтевой части его руки. Такую личность называют 'Nagrodha parimandala'. Этим термином называют того, чей рост равен четырем длинам локтевой части руки, и таков же обхват его груди. Это ни кто иной, как Сам Всевышний Господь, удерживающий обусловленные души силой своей иллюзорной энергии. Он, без сомнений, ни кто иной, как инкарнация Вишну.

Руки Господа Чайтаньи были так длинны, что доходили до Его колен, глаза Его походили на лепестки цветка лотоса. У Него тонкий, как цветок масличной культуры, нос, и лик прекрасный, как лик луны.

Он невозмутим, умиротворен и всецело предан любовному служению Шри Кришне,  всегда испытывая особое расположение к преданным (хотя Он и равно относится ко всем живым существам). Он украшен сандаловой пастой на руках и по телу, особенно Он так украшен во время Своего танца, когда все воспевают.

"В начале присутствия на земле Господь Чайтанья был отмечен такими чертами, как: (1) Тело цвета расплавленного золота. (2) Оно сильное и хорошо сложено. (3) Золотой цвет. (4) Украшено сандаловой пастой и цветочными гирляндами. А под конец Его присутствия Его отличал отреченный статус жизни "Санньяса", погруженность в трансцендентные размышления, уравновешенность, концентрация на воспевании святого имени Бога и непреклонность в приведении крупных лидеров монистов к мирному движению религиозного возрождения". 


Автор хотел бы особенно подчеркнуть момент воспевания святого Имени Бога, который  постоянно провозглашается и в Бхагавате: в век Кали единственная эффективная  религия – это проповедь совместного воспевания святого Имени Бога. Точная цитата такова ("Шримад-Бхагаватам" 11.5.32): 

*"Разумные люди в век Кали поклоняются Личности Господа, которого сопровождают Его непосредственные полные части, могущественные представители и части Его полных частей. Хотя цвет Его тела не такой, как у Кришны, Он - Сам Кришна, выглядящий как преданный, постоянно воспевающий святое Имя Кришны».*

----------


## Susila dasi

Спасибо, Ража Кумари матаджи.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да не за что... Раджа Кумари ) вы, кажется, по-польски прочли )
Если, например, принять рост Господа Чайтаньи в 1,90 м, то длина локтя почти 50 см, поэтому и говорится, что Его руки доходили до колен.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Вообще-то "локоть" (cubit) это конкретная мера длины, чуть больше полуметра. А не "локтевая часть руки". А вообще - спасибо за перевод  :smilies:

----------


## Susila dasi

> Да не за что... Раджа Кумари ) вы, кажется, по-польски прочли )


 Извините, Раджа Кумари. Я ещё польский не выучила, в польше всего год живу, а муж хоть и поляк, а по русски лучше меня говорит.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вообще-то "локоть" (cubit) это конкретная мера длины, чуть больше полуметра. А не "локтевая часть руки". А вообще - спасибо за перевод


Пожалуйста ) Веда Прия, а если посмотреть первоисточник... согласно словарю, я использовала, как и Прабхупада пишет, другое значение этого слова, просто локтевая часть руки... 
У меня по словарю тоже одно из значений, локоть - старинная мера длины, 45 см. Я почему-то подумала, что Господа определяют Его собственными параметрами, не человеческими мерами, когда-то возникшими... В словаре - "локтевая кость", костей в теле Господа нет, потому так и написала.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Веда Прия, а почему вы написали, что рост Господа в 2 раза больше, чем у бенгальцев, это вы образно?

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Это я визуально. Смотрела на Гаурангу из Панча-таттвы (2.30, кажется, могу точно посмотреть, если надо) и на некоторых бенгальцев, которые мне (1.65) по грудь. На самом деле, конечно, вряд ли ровно в 2 раза  :smilies:  Но разница ощутимая.

----------


## Манджуваника д

Дорогие преданные, а как насчет гопидотсов у Шри Шри Гаура-Нитай? На некоторых фото видела, что они присутствуют, напр., у Их Светлости из Кришна-Баларам Мандира. Расскажите, насколько гопидотсы уместны при росписи ХРАМОВЫХ Божеств?
А то меня спрашивают, а моих познаний не хватат. :doom:

----------


## Veda Priya dd

Если не ошибаюсь, в описаниях Господа Чайтаньи указывается, что Его лицо иногда украшали точки из сандаловой пасты.
А вообще - мы следуем за старшими  :smilies:  Если в КБМ делают, значит можно.

----------


## Susila dasi

Гаура Нитай мы поклоняемся как принцам, примерно в 16-ти летнем возрасте. А принцев украшают со всей пышностью.

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

совершенно точно знаю что Шрила Джаяпатака махарадж , увидев голубой цвет глаз у Божества Шри Гауранги попросил немедленно исправить всё на коричневый цвет. немогу назвать имя матаджи с которой это случилось по понятным причинам, она из Москвы.

----------


## Susila dasi

Веда Прия, а может спросишь своего Гуру Махараджа? Я так и не написала Джананивасе прабху.. некому перевести было..

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Веда Прия, а может спросишь своего Гуру Махараджа? Я так и не написала Джананивасе прабху.. некому перевести было..


Я попробую. 
У меня есть другие вопросы к Джананивасу Прабху. Надо собраться наконец написать.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Мне ,чёт,совершенно голубоглазость не нра у Божеств.Особенно  этакая жидкая ,почти водянистая голубизна.

----------


## Susila dasi

> Я попробую. 
> У меня есть другие вопросы к Джананивасу Прабху. Надо собраться наконец написать.


 Веда Прия, а можно я тебе ещё вопросиков подкину? А ты всё вместе спросишь? Или если сложно, может адрес Джананивасы прабху вышлешь?

----------


## Susila dasi

> совершенно точно знаю что Шрила Джаяпатака махарадж , увидев голубой цвет глаз у Божества Шри Гауранги попросил немедленно исправить всё на коричневый цвет. немогу назвать имя матаджи с которой это случилось по понятным причинам, она из Москвы.


Преманжана матаджи, в можете  мне сказать по секрету имя этой матаджи? Я никому не скажу! Примерно предполагаю, кто это. Может быть даже с ней знакома. Я бы поговорила на эту тему. Мой адрес susila_ids@mail.ru

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

конечно вы её должны знать я просто удивляюсь что такая старая история ещё неизвестна широкой общественности дело было в 2006 году в Маяпуре конечно

----------


## Манджуваника д

Тут выяснились детали (про гопидотсы). Гаура -Нитай ими украшают там только лишь по большим праздникам.
О как... мда уж, придется авторитетам следувать :pandit:

----------


## Манджуваника д

> конечно вы её должны знать я просто удивляюсь что такая старая история ещё неизвестна широкой общественности дело было в 2006 году в Маяпуре конечно


Спасибо, что поведали. А то разговоров много, а ссылок на прецеденты, гуру-садху нема.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Иногда слова Гуру,садху разнятся ,а в шастрах про глаза ни-ни:-)

----------


## Susila dasi

Кого-то нужно принять за авторитета в поклонении Панча-таттве, раз в шастрах ничего нет.  Для меня это старшие пуджари в Майпуре, Джаяпатака Свами..

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Должен остаться только один....(С.)
В смысле один авторитет должен быть  какой-то,выбрать и  только его и спрашивать.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Должен остаться только один....(С.)
> В смысле один авторитет должен быть  какой-то,выбрать и  только его и спрашивать.


Сомневаюсь, что указания Шрилы Джаяпатаки Свами будут расходиться с мнением Джананиваса прабху.

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Тут выяснились детали (про гопидотсы). Гаура -Нитай ими украшают там только лишь по большим праздникам.
> О как... мда уж, придется авторитетам следувать


Интересно, а рисунки сандалом/тилакой тоже гопидотсами считаются?

----------


## Veda Priya dd

> Веда Прия, а можно я тебе ещё вопросиков подкину? А ты всё вместе спросишь? Или если сложно, может адрес Джананивасы прабху вышлешь?


Подкидывайте, отправим все сразу. Только отвечают обычно максимально кратко, несколько слов по каждому вопросу (печатать неудобно или времени нету...) - подробные обьяснения можно получить только лично.

----------


## Acyuta Caitanya das

> Красноватые - уголки глаз. Причем у всей Вишну-таттвы, а не только у Баларамы. А цвет глаз - "цвет восходящего солнца"... наверное. Эх, было на старом форуме хорошее обсуждение на эту тему в Кришна-катхе, жаль пропало.
> У Радхарани (и Лакшми) глаза - цвета синего сапфира.
> Разные глаза, ИМХО, рисовать не стоит... мдя...
> Традиционно всей Панча-таттве рисуются карие глаза. Насчет кто чье воплощение и энергия - вот, лично мне кажется, нам рановато заморачиваться. Строго говоря, в шастрах нет указаний на то, как делать Божества Панча-таттвы. Это традиция. И она была тщательным образом изучена маяпурскими пуджари, когда отливали Панча-таттву. Стоит прислушаться к их мнению.
> Свои отношения с Господом у каждого, конечно, есть, но, боюсь, на нынешнем уровне духовного развития это будет не проявление оных отношений, а элементарные спекуляции.


жаль 5000 тыс лет назад не изобрели фотоаппараты....

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

> Это я визуально. Смотрела на Гаурангу из Панча-таттвы (2.30, кажется, могу точно посмотреть, если надо) и на некоторых бенгальцев, которые мне (1.65) по грудь. На самом деле, конечно, вряд ли ровно в 2 раза  Но разница ощутимая.


Мне запомнилась цифра 2 метра 7 сантиметров. Но может я чего-то путаю.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> Например, могут ли быть голубые глаза у Господа Чайтаньи и Господа Гададхары? Мне говорили, что только карие. В Майпуре у Панча-таттвы - коричневые. Конечно, Гададхар Пандит  - воплощение внутренней энергии Господа, Шримати Радхарани. И с одной стороны, логично было бы рисовать Ему голубые глаза. А с другой стороны когда Он приходил на землю, то  играл роль преданного. Потом слышала высказывание, что у Радхарани глаза меняют свой цвет, в зависимости от настроения. Могут быть голубые, зелёные, и даже чёрные...Очи чёрные.. и что же делать?


Я лично спрашивала у своего Гурудева: "Какой цвет глаз у Господа Чайтаньи?" Ответ: "Синий, как у Шримати Радхарани".
(Этот цвет, как известно может меняться в зависимости от настроения. Быть светлее или темнее, буквально черным.) Хотя, для многих это может быть неавторитетно...
Я так просто к сведению сообщаю.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Да, мнение вашего гуру и мнение Шрилы Прабхупады расходятся. Например, Шьямарани д.д. по его наставлениям написала в одной из своих последних картин маму Яшоду с цветом тела как у Кришны, тамала. А Шрила Прабхупада учил (в том числе и Джадурани д.д.), что у мамы Яшоды обычный цвет тела.

----------


## Visvanath das

> Да, мнение вашего гуру и мнение Шрилы Прабхупады расходятся. Например, Шьямарани д.д. по его наставлениям написала в одной из своих последних картин маму Яшоду с цветом тела как у Кришны, тамала. А Шрила Прабхупада учил (в том числе и Джадурани д.д.), что у мамы Яшоды обычный цвет тела.


Это в шастрах подтверждается, что у мамы Яшоды цвет тела как у Кришны. Радха-Кришна Ганнодеша Дипика, 1.28.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> А Шрила Прабхупада учил (в том числе и Джадурани д.д.), что у мамы Яшоды обычный цвет тела.


Меня заинтересовала эта информация. Где об этом можно почитать? Сунулся было в ФОЛИО, но безуспешно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Шрила Прабхупада лично обучал всех первых художников ИСККОН, Кто как выглядит.Я читала воспоминания Джадурани д.д., как Шрила Прабхупада наставлял ее в том, как должна выглядеть Параматма. 

У нас много картин разных художников ИСККОН с изображением мамы Яшоды, написанных при жизни Шрилы Прабхупады. На всех них у мамы Яшоды обычный цвет тела. 






Дхрити д.д.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Есть история, что над маленьким Кришной подшучивали друзья, что Он не сын Яшоды и Нанды, потому что у Него темный цвет кожи, а не как у них.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Это в шастрах подтверждается, что у мамы Яшоды цвет тела как у Кришны. Радха-Кришна Ганнодеша Дипика, 1.28.


А можно увидеть цитату?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Джадурани д.д. писала маму Яшоду с обычным цветом тела. Шьямарани д.д. говорит, что ее нынешние картины отражают видение НМ.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Наверное в фолио не абсолютно все разговоры Шрилы Прабхупады. Сейчас Дхрити д.д. и Рамадаса Абхарама д. устраивают в Майапуре семинары для новых художников ББT, чтобы передавать им то обучение Шрилы Прабхупады, которому они были свидетелями.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Не 1.28 а 1.27
вот перевод Кушакраты Прабху

_27: Krsna's mother is named Yasoda because she bestows [da] fame [yasah] on the cowherd residents of Vraja. She is like the personification of parental love for Krsna. Her complexion is dark and her garments are like a rainbow._

Как мы видим буквально - "dark" - т.е. темнокожая. Увы, это единственный перевод РКГД, которым мы в ИСКОН располагаем. Если у кого-то есть санскритский оригинал, то пандиты могли бы нам помочь.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

http://www.granthamandira.com/index....entry&e_no=691
mAtA gopa-yazo-dAtrI yazodA zyamala-dyutiH . 
mUrtA vatsalatevAsau zakracApa-nibhAmbarA .. 28 .. 

шьямала - тёмный с зелёноватыми или синеватыми мотивами; дьюти - "[так-то] освещающийся; [имеющий такое-то] сиятельство". Мне, помнится, один надёжный человек как-то указал, что дьюти (свет от формы, своего рода ореол) и сама форма могут немного отличаться по цвету. 

А вообще, лично моё мнение - вы делаете проблему из ничего. Это человеческое тело не меняется от разных настроений, а духовное вполне может. Классический случай - Нитьянанда, который порой бывал шьямным. Вон даже полубоги, и те часто выглядят совсем по-разному в каждом конкретном случае (смотря какой аспект своих сил представляют). 





> Это человеческое тело не меняется от разных настроений


...анекдот в тему: негр говорит белому: когда вы сердитесь, вы краснеете; когда боитесь, белеете; когда вас тошнит, вы зеленеете; когда умираете, вы синеете. И после всего этого вы ещё смеете называть нас "цветными"?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Так это цвет сияния, а не самого тела мамы Яшоды. Она как олицетворение ватсальи - всегда мыслями с Кришной, потому может быть и такой отсвет. Отсвечивает от формы Кришны.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

В известной шлоке _радха-бахва-дьюти-суваулитам_ Шрила Прабхупада переводит слово _дьюти_ именно как _цвет тела_.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

А как же  лила,где Баларама смеётся над тёмным Кришной и говорит  -ты не сын Яшоды,она светлая?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> http://www.granthamandira.com/index....entry&e_no=691
> mAtA gopa-yazo-dAtrI yazodA zyamala-dyutiH . 
> mUrtA vatsalatevAsau zakracApa-nibhAmbarA .. 28 .. 
> 
> шьямала - тёмный с зелёноватыми или синеватыми мотивами; дьюти - "[так-то] освещающийся; [имеющий такое-то] сиятельство". Мне, помнится, один надёжный человек как-то указал, что дьюти (свет от формы, своего рода ореол) и сама форма могут немного отличаться по цвету. 
> 
> А вообще, лично моё мнение - вы делаете проблему из ничего. Это человеческое тело не меняется от разных настроений, а духовное вполне может. Классический случай - Нитьянанда, который порой бывал шьямным. Вон даже полубоги, и те часто выглядят совсем по-разному в каждом конкретном случае (смотря какой аспект своих сил представляют). 
> 
> 
> ...


В самом деле.Есть Божества,где Баларама-чёрный.Стоят таки 2 тёмных  мурти...Баларама принимает настроение Кришны?Не знаю....

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Во Вриндаване есть место Имли-тала. Там под деревом тамала в свое время Кришна становился золотым в мыслях о Радхарани, а позднее Махапрабху - чернел в разлуке с Кришной. 




> Есть Божества,где Баларама-чёрный


Этому есть более прозаическое объяснение. Очень старые Божества делались *только из черного камня*, не помню точно как он называется, что-то очень твердое, вроде гранита. Его называли "живым камнем". Никаких белых мраморных. Мрамор стал использоваться где-то последние 200 лет. До этого никаких белых божеств не было. Только черные, и разумеется Дауджи тоже.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

А, вот как раз вспомнилось ещё одно возможное объяснение: 
Каушитаки-упанишаде 3.1: Поистине, у того, кто знает меня, мир не потерпит вреда ни от какого действия – ни от воровства, ни от умерщвления зародыша, ни от убийства матери, ни от убийства отца. У него, совершившего грех, темный цвет (nIla) не сходит с лица".
Комментатор указывает: тёмный цвет лица - признак здоровья. 

...что заздоровье у Яшоды? Вот этот вот стих: 



> mAtA gopa-yazo-dAtrI yazodA zyamala-dyutiH .
> mUrtA vatsalatevAsau zakracApa-nibhAmbarA .. 28 ..


есть в двух вариантах; другой вариант - yazodA moda-medurA, т.е. полная ликования, с плотной-высококонцентрированной радостью. 

Т.е. она, что называется, "пышет радостью", потому у нее и дьюти шьямное??

----------


## Visvanath das

> А как же  лила,где Баларама смеётся над тёмным Кришной и говорит  -ты не сын Яшоды,она светлая?


А можете ссылку из шастр дать где это описывается?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Не можу.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Комментатор указывает: тёмный цвет лица - признак здоровья.


Витилиго-белые пятна...
Ну это уж  слишком...

----------


## Visvanath das

> Не можу.


А шо?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

нет и всё,слышала только- от Дина Бандху

----------


## Джива

Кришнадас Кавирадж, "Говинда Лиламрита", из 16 главы со стиха 98:



> Белки глаз Кришны словно кольца из лунного камня. Неужели сам Творец раскрасил глаза Кришны белым, и сделав вставки цвета шйама, обвел красным? Или Он забросил в их центр иссиня-черный мяч для игры? Глаза Кришны – это поток идеальной красоты, водопад сострадания, потоп рас Купидона, заполняющий экстазом весь мир. Удлиненные красноватые глаза Кришны украшены дивными веками. Пусть же эти удивительные глаза, слегка вращающиеся в дурмане юности, не покидают мой ум.


(опубликовал Двиджати Пуджака Дас http://murti.ru/index.php?option=com...415&Itemid=403 )




> Стих 98
> “Глаза Кришны подобны подвижным лунным камням с сапфирными зрачками и опытно разрушают
> гордость незапятнанных бутонов белых лотосов с прогуливающимися шмелями на них.”
> Стих 99
> “Глаза Кришны сияют покрасневшим сиянием своих уголков, белым сиянием белков и синим
> сиянием в середине. Сделал ли Создатель эти глаза подобными прекрасным, изумительным и
> подвижным шарам (чтобы поразить гордость гопи)?”
> Стих 100
> “Глаза Кришны омыты ессенцией амброзиальной красоты, изумительным нектаром милости и
> ...


Перевод Ананда Кришна даса

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> ессенцией амброзиальной красоты


Поражает воображение... А на каком это языке "амброзиальный"?

----------


## Джива

> Поражает воображение... А на каком это языке "амброзиальный"?


точно не скажу, но нашлось в французско-русском словаре...   :tongue: 
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/fre_rus/2539/ambrosiaque

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> нашлось в французско-русском словаре...


_Merci_ конечно... но в том же словаре, вторым номером идут слова "восхитительный" и "сладостный". Господа переводчики, учите русский язык! С ним у многих просто беда...

----------


## Джива

> Господа переводчики, учите русский язык! С ним у многих просто беда...


Язык - живая динамичная структура
в словаре новых слов ( http://lexrus.ru/inout/SRP/Nov_A.pdf ) мы узнаем, что:



> АМБРОЗИЙНЫЙ [нов.; вар. к амброзиальный (прил. к АМБРОЗИЯ)] Прилети сейчас осы, – в смятеньи завьются: где бы
> лучше найти амброзийную пищу, Куз917 (184)


тоесть слово "амброзиальный" (прилагательное к существительному АМБРОЗИЯ) уже даже успело устареть, новое поколение говорит "амброзийный"! 

Кришны танцевальный стиль - амброзиальный
Кришна мой всесильный, мальчик амброзийный

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Кришны танцевальный стиль - амброзиальный
> Кришна мой всесильный, мальчик амброзийный


Жалею об отсутствии смайла изображающего припадок неконтролируемой ярости...

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Язык - живая динамичная структура


Язык полумертвая, деградирующая структура, вытесняемая жаргоном и новоязом.

----------


## Джива

> Жалею об отсутствии смайла изображающего припадок неконтролируемой ярости...


ой  :sorry: 
кажется моё сообщение не в том форуме разместилось...

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Мне амброзийный-не нравится.
Хотя я люблю дурацкие словечки.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> Жалею об отсутствии смайла изображающего припадок неконтролируемой ярости...


впервые слышу о борьбе с сахаджийством при помощи смайликов...
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
может, жестоко амброзийный заменим на привычный нектарный и на этом успокоимся?  :smilies:

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> впервые слышу о борьбе с сахаджийством при помощи смайликов...
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> может, жестоко амброзийный заменим на привычный нектарный и на этом успокоимся?


1) Сахаджия тут не при чем.

2) И амброзийный и нектарный это не литературный русский - это новояз. Амброзийный - уродливое слово-калька, нектарный - ИСКОНовский сленг. Наш прекрасный Господь известен как Уттама-шлока - воспеваемый в возвышенных стихах, Он достоин лучшего перевода на изящный литературный русский. Благо соответствующих прилагательных в нем полно.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

> 1) Сахаджия тут не при чем.


прошу прощения, сужу по себе... у меня "мальчик да еще амброзийный" истерику вызвал...  :stena: 




> 2) И амброзийный и нектарный это не литературный русский - это новояз. Амброзийный - уродливое слово-калька, нектарный - ИСКОНовский сленг. Наш прекрасный Господь известен как Уттама-шлока - воспеваемый в возвышенных стихах, Он достоин лучшего перевода на изящный литературный русский. Благо соответствующих прилагательных в нем полно.


с удовольствием рассмотрю Ваши варианты.
хотя назвать прекрасное слово "нектарный" Исконовским сленгом могу не всегда. вот "нектарный прабху" или "нектарная лекция" - соглашусь, уши режет. но "нектарная улыбка" или "нектарные уста" - учень даже поэтично.

----------


## Джива

а что тут такого, некоторые считают Кришну девочкой...




> слушай здесь своих .... хватает, без тебя и твоей кришны


( http://otvet.mail.ru/question/11975307 )

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> хотя назвать прекрасное слово "нектарный" Исконовским сленгом могу не всегда. вот "нектарный прабху" или "нектарная лекция" - соглашусь, уши режет. но "нектарная улыбка" или "нектарные уста" - учень даже поэтично.


Нет ,ну всё таки,надо в Пушкина заглянуть,воспользоваться великим русским.Гений всё таки.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Нет ,ну всё таки,надо в Пушкина заглянуть,воспользоваться великим русским.Гений всё таки.


У Пушкина архаизмов многовато, он же жил несколько столетий назад.

----------


## Красная Шапочка

> Мне запомнилась цифра 2 метра 7 сантиметров. Но может я чего-то путаю.


Гауранга в Майапуре 2.15 (Джаяпатака Махарадж говорил).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В известной шлоке _радха-бахва-дьюти-суваулитам_ Шрила Прабхупада переводит слово _дьюти_ именно как _цвет тела_.


Хорошо бы всё фолио просмотреть, как в других местах переводит... 
Остаюсь при мнении Шрилы Прабхупады, которое отражено в картинах, написанных при нем.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Остаюсь при мнении Шрилы Прабхупады, которое отражено в картинах, написанных при нем.


Искренне уважаю Ваше мнение.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Искренне уважаю Ваше мнение.


Но это не мое мнение, а Шрилы Прабхупады, переданное в картинах его учеников-художников. 

И подразумевается, что его последователи придерживаются его мнения. Иначе получается, что подтекст вашего мнения, зачем-то отличного от мнения Прабхупады : "А Шрила Прабхупада вам не все сказал"... Если трудно передать цвет отсвета духовного тела или настроения, так лучше бы и не вводить в заблуждение, изображая этот цвет именно как цвет тела (как сделала Шьямарани д.д.).

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> подтекст вашего мнения, зачем-то отличного от мнения Прабхупады : "А Шрила Прабхупада вам не все сказал"...


*Нижайше попрошу ничего не отвечать, просто поделюсь ощущениями...*

Ой! Ой! Подтекст какой-то мне неизвестный, но очевидный Вам... как же я этого не люблю. Всегда начинаю себя чувствовать общественно опасным (но не осознающим своей опасности для общества) слабоумным на приеме у всевидящего и всепонимающего психиатра... Это вызывает у меня мерзкое ощущение...

Следующей фразой должна быть: "В Вас чувствуется не ИСКОН-овская шикша", которой, поверите ли я никогда... никогда-никогда не получал... Мерзко!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я не могу понять, зачем среди учеников Прабхупады продвигать мнение, не согласующееся с обучением нашего Ачарьи. И психиатрия здесь ни при чем. Ну думается вам наверное, что вас оценивают, не понимая и не зная, а вам это неприятно, вот и ощущение. Это интернет-общение, здесь много такого, приходится делать скидку и терпеть. 

Я хочу понять, к чему тем, у кого нет непосредственного видения лил Господа, иное мнение, отличное от обучения Прабхупады? Это вообще-то шикша вне ИСККОН.

У нас в храме эту картину Шьямарани д.д., написанную по наставлениям НМ, вместе с ее другими последними картинами в главном гостевом холле повесили. Вот почему меня это интересует.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> ... продвигать мнение, не согласующееся с обучением нашего Ачарьи...
> 
> Я эту тему хочу обсудить.


Продвигать?.... Даже это для Вас очевидно... Ну, Вам виднее, даже реагировать не буду... Лично я тоже просто хотел это обсудить, благодаря Вам больше не хочу.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Это вообще-то шикша вне ИСККОН.


Попытки общаться с Вами до смешного предсказуемы!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Какой-то разговор слепого с глухим.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Лично я тоже просто хотел это обсудить, благодаря Вам больше не хочу.


Мне не хочется обсуждать цвет тела мамы Яшоды, для меня это очевидно. Той информации, которую уже нашли, мне вполне достаточно. 
Обсудить мне интересно картину Шьямарани д.д. с мамой Яшодой цвета тамала в храме Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Какой-то разговор слепого с глухим.


Это точно. Давайте же закроем это обсуждение не выясняя кто из нас с Вами кто в данное аллегории. Очень рассчитываю на Вашу терпимость и снисходительность...
Те более, что никакого злого умысла не имею. Хотя не исключено, что и это спорный вопрос (уже сам себе не доверяю)... Решайте сами, Вам, как обычно виднее.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Наверное мне надо было сначала сказать про картину в храме, чтобы было понятно, почему меня это задевает, а уж потом упоминать про шикшу вне ИСККОН. Я извиняюсь. 

В Казани вроде бы ту же картину повесили, - но в комнате, где гуру принимают. Это ведь так?  Как к этому относиться?

----------


## Джива

впомнил тут про Кришну  :smilies:  
Разные люди увидели Его по разному, в соответствии со своими отношениями(расами) с Ним. Кришна - источник наслаждения и всех видов рас, как благоприятных, так и неблагоприятных. Борцам Он показался подобным молнии. Обычным людям Он показался необычайно прекрасным. Для женщин Он был самым привлекательным мужчиной, самим богом любви, и вожделение их от этого усилилось. Пастухи бывшие там, смотрели на Кришну как на родственника из одной с ними деревни Вриндаваны. Собравшиеся цари-кшатрии увидели Его как сильнейшего правителя. Его родителям - Нанде и Йашоде - Он казался их самым любимым ребенком. Для Камсы, царя династии Бходжи, Он явился как олицетворенная смерть. Глупцам Он казался кем-то незначительным.

Для бывших там йоги Он явился как Высшая душа. Членам династии Вришни Он казался самым прославленным из ее потомков...

(Источник Вечного Наслаждения 42)

----------


## Джива

а кстати  :mig: 
не хотите ли поспорить по поводу того, почему на потолке усыпальницы в Кусум Сароваре Кришна нарисован с усами?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> усыпальницы в Кусум Сароваре


Это не усыпальница.

----------


## Джива

а как сказать то правильно? в фильме Говардхан говорили усыпальница...
да и спят там постоянно кто-нибуть  :neznai:

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> а как сказать то правильно? в фильме Говардхан говорили усыпальница...
> да и спят там постоянно кто-нибуть


Словарное определение...*Усыпальница — склеп для погребения членов одного рода, одной семьи или какого-либо выдающегося деятеля.* Это в русском языке. Если и имеет отношение к сну, так только к вечному, к смертному. 

Фильмы о Врадже Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами переведены мягко говоря не очень. Одни гопИ (с ударением на последний слог) в Нандагараме чего стоят... там много всего не по русски.

Строения Кусум саровары - это т.н. чаран-чина павильоны в которых установлены символические стопы Шри Шри Радхи и Кришны.

Так, что сказать можно и строения, и беседки, и павильоны.

----------


## Джива

Бхаджа Говиндам ...
граматика не работает...
(копирайт Шанкарачарья)

----------


## Джива

> Фильмы о Врадже Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами переведены мягко говоря не очень. Одни гопИ (с ударением на последний слог) в Нандагараме чего стоят...


это "гопИ" мне на всю жизнь запомнилось
кстати за весь фильм, он между прочим один раз сказал "гОпи" 
"это деревня загадочной гОпи Чандравали"  :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

вот

----------


## Yugala Piriti dd

Тема вроде как о внешности Господа :smilies: , кусочек из Чайтанья-Бхагаваты:

124. Маленький Нимай сказал: «О брахман, ты добр и великодушен. Ты звал Меня—Я пришел. Чем же ты не доволен?

125-126. Повторяя мантры, Ты приглашал Меня прийти. Ты призывал Меня, и Я не устоял, пришел. Я решил явиться потому, что ты все время думал обо Мне».

127. В то же мгновение брахман увидел поразительное зрелище. Перед ним стоял Верховный Господь в Своей восьмирукой форме. В четырех руках он держал раковину, чакру, булаву и лотос.

128. В двух других руках у Него было масло, которое Он ел, а оставшейся парой рук Он держал флейту.

129. Его грудь украшал бесценный камень Каустубха, знак Шриватса и драгоценное ожерелье, а на ногах и руках были изящные украшения, усыпанные драгоценностями.

130-132. В Его волосах были свежие лесные цветы, а голову венчало перо павлина. Вишневые губы на сияющем луноподобном лице алели, подобно восходящему солнцу, а лотосные глаза ласково улыбались. Гирлянда ваджаянти доставала до колен, в ушах покачивались изящные сережки в виде акулы. Его стопы, похожие на бутоны лотоса, украшали красивые ножные браслеты, усыпанные самоцветами, а сияние Его жемчужных ногтей рассеивало тьму.

133-134. Потом брахман вдруг увидел, что все вокруг преобразилось, комнаты не стало, а вокруг него шумел Вриндаванский лес. Из густой листвы деревьев кадамба доносился птичий щебет, повсюду были гопы, гопи и коровы. Теперь брахман мог прямо перед собой видеть то, что прежде созерцал только в медитации.

135. Это удивительное зрелище вызвало в нем волну экстаза, и благочестивый брахман упал без сознания.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Вот удивительно,однако,поклонялся Гопалу-мальчику,а пришёл -кишор.....

----------


## Narayani d.d.

чем "кишор" отличается от "мальчик"?
http://www.kodges.ru/library/view/27554/page/15.htm , Джайва-дхарма:

«Возраст Кришны, начиная с рождения и до достижения Им пяти лет, называется каумара, с шестого года до десятого – пауганда, а с одиннадцатого до пятнадцатого – кайшора. Кришну, достигшего шестнадцати лет, называют яуваной, или юношей, и с этого момента возраст Кришны больше не меняется, так как время не властно над Ним. 
Возраст кайшора подразделяется на три периода. Из великого множества трансцендентных качеств, которые присущи Ему в этом возрасте, особо ярко выделяется Его красота. Тело Господа Кришны очень грациозно и пропорционально. Этот аспект Его Божественной Личности именуется саундарья (красота). Господь Кришна одет в чудесные наряды, а волосы убраны украшениями."
если я правильно понимаю, то с пяти лет до 16 (яувана) сказать кишора или мальчик не будет ошибкой, это одно и то же.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Там в мешке Гопал сидел,такой,ползающий,до годика...Это  не Кишор:-)

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Говорили раньше что рост Гауранги 2м 15 см и Нитьянанды примерно такой же

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

"В энциклопедии Гаудия-вайшнавской традиции под названием “Гаудия-вайшнава Абхидхан”, составленной Харидасой-дасом Бабаджи в 1950-х годах, среди древних реликвий времен Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху можно увидеть и несколько Его изображений. Одно из них находилось в царском дворце в Кунджагхате, в округе Муршидабад (нынешняя Западная Бенгалия); другое - в самадхи (мавзолее) Шрилы Рагхунатхи-даса Госвами на Радхакунде; еще одно находилось в Мумбае, в Доме Бонсалы (его вывезли из Западной Бенгалии в Махараштру марахаттские разбойники). Эти три изображения упомянуты как "древние", но помимо них есть еще одно, которое не значится как "древнее", а просто как "изображение Махапрабху" (но при этом всё это описано в общем разделе "Древние реликвии"), и хранилось оно во дворце царя Пури. Возможно, оно и есть тем самым изображением Махапрабху.

Говорят, что этот портрет Махапрабху был написан по повелению Махараджа Пратапарудры, когда Шри Чайтанья находился в Гамбхире (Пури). К сожалению, имя художника, получившего столь безграничную милость, осталось неизвестным".

http://www.krishna.ru/news/15-news/4...-10-09-25.html





Интересно, что в фильме "Махапрабху в Нилачале" (Бенгалия, 1959) подобрали актера, похожего на это изображение.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> "В энциклопедии Гаудия-вайшнавской традиции под названием “Гаудия-вайшнава Абхидхан”, составленной Харидасой-дасом Бабаджи в 1950-х годах, среди древних реликвий времен Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху можно увидеть и несколько Его изображений. Одно из них находилось в царском дворце в Кунджагхате, в округе Муршидабад (нынешняя Западная Бенгалия); другое - в самадхи (мавзолее) Шрилы Рагхунатхи-даса Госвами на Радхакунде; еще одно находилось в Мумбае, в Доме Бонсалы (его вывезли из Западной Бенгалии в Махараштру марахаттские разбойники). Эти три изображения упомянуты как "древние", но помимо них есть еще одно, которое не значится как "древнее", а просто как "изображение Махапрабху" (но при этом всё это описано в общем разделе "Древние реликвии"), и хранилось оно во дворце царя Пури. Возможно, оно и есть то самое изображение Махапрабху.
> 
> Говорят, что этот портрет Махапрабху был написан по повелению Махараджа Пратапарудры, когда Шри Чайтанья находился в Гамбхире (Пури). К сожалению, имя художника, получившего столь безграничную милость, осталось неизвестным".
> 
> Интересно, что в фильме "Махапрабху в Нилачале" (Бенгалия, 1959) подобрали актера, похожего на это изображение.


Есть ли в сети изображения хранящиеся в Кунджагхате, Махараштре и самадхи Шрилы Рагхунатхи-даса Госвами как описано в _Гаудия-вайшнава Абхидхане_?

А где хранится оригинал картины, написанный по повелению Махараджи Пратапарудры?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вопрос Yugala Piriti dd и другим _профессиональным_  переводчикам 


ro-i ro-ijape gora krsna-nama-madhu 
amiyajharaye yena vimala vidhu 

"Weeping and weeping, Lord Gaura chants japa. He 
tastes the nectar of Krishna’s name, which is like 
nectar dripping from a spotless moon." 

siva vidhi nahi pay ay dr a pade bhaji 
taru-tale baithala saba sang a teji 

"Even Shiva and Brahma cannot approach to 
worship his feet. Leaving all companions, He sits 
alone under a tree." 

chadiya sakala sukha bhela asakati 
sata-kumbha kalevara bhava vibhuti 

"Shunning all pleasures, He became a materially 
disinterested ascetic. His body of seven cubits is filled 
with a great treasure of ecstatic spiritual love." 

dekhiya sakala loka anuksana kande 
vasudeva ghosa hiya thira nahi bandhe 

"Seeing him, everyone continuously weeps. Now 
Vasudev Ghosh’s heart cannot be peaceful."

[ Sri Krishna Kathamrita Bindhi - Issue 404 - Jagadbandhu Bhadra. 
Gaura-pada-tarahgini. Sri Gauranga Press. Calcutta. 1931. Page 31 ]

_____________________

локоть - ок. 45 см 
Где ошибка, в оригинале, переводе, или это не ошибка?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В известной шлоке _радха-бхава-дьюти-суваулитам_ Шрила Прабхупада переводит слово _дьюти_ именно как _цвет тела_.


Немного не так. В пословном переводе (для искателей) - "luster", и только в литературном - "complexion ". 

https://www.vedabase.com/en/cc/adi/1/5

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Krsnadasa Kaviraja Goswami: https://www.vedabase.com/en/cc/adi/3/42

cari hasta - четыре локтя, локоть 45-55  

Почему 7 у Vasudev Ghosh`a ?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

kumbha -  мера веса, полноты
Это ошибка трактовки англ. переводчика?

----------


## Ruslana

оглянитесь вокруг, загляните внутрь себя и увидите как выглядит бог и как у него проходит день.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Надпись: 
"По указанию Махараджи Пратап Рудры 
художник изобразил Шри Шри Маха Прабху, 
когда он оставался в Гамбхире, Пури"

----------


## Александр "NИ"

*Как выглядит Бог?*
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, знаниями как должны выглядеть Божества.
01.04.2011 г. 16:29
_______________________

Вопрос -), задан уже достаточно давно. Возможно, автора, уже не очень интересует этот вопрос. -) Но сами «вибрации» данного вопроса, выглядят весьма постоянными. -)…

Дело в том, что, пожалуй, любой человек, который хоть однажды сталкивался в себе с понятием «Бог», хоть каким-то образом в себе, задавался подобным вопросом. 
Попробую и «я» высказать некоторые взгляды на сей счёт. Если повторюсь с другими мнениями… - то это – нормально…   

Где-то в Библии (канонизированной), сказано: - «Бога, никто никогда не видел…». И с этим утверждением, весьма легко согласится… Хотя бы, по этой причине:

Что представляет собой (в данном случае) наше зрение?
Это, «прибор», под названием – глаз (глаза). «Прибор» этот, плотно связан с другим, не менее удивительным «прибором» - ум (мозг). И, именно – ум – интерпретирует (распознаёт) поступающие волновые сигналы, под названием – свет…, раскладывая «по полочкам», упорядочивая до целостной картинки… И, таким образом, мы «познаём» тот или иной объект этого мира. 

…Наше зрение, так устроено… Кстати, спектр восприятия «глазами-умом», того, что известно нам в этом мире, как свет, весьма «узок». Об этом есть немало научный статей. 

Так вот, наше зрение, так устроено, что – без света – оно бесполезно. 

…И, каждый вечер, перед сном, когда мы закрываем глаза, мы «воочию» убеждаемся в этом. Хотя… Если кто «экспериментировал», то знаете, что полной кромешной тьмы, в полностью тёмном внешнем пространстве, при закрытых глазах – нет. А есть, некий «серый фон»… со светлыми вкраплениями на тёмном полотне темноты.

Нужно здесь отметить, что – смотреть, видеть, в этом мире, нас никто не учит. Это, просто – одно из свойств «машины», под названием физическое тело. Которое, в свою очередь, есть – продуктом и творчеством – Брахмы… 

…И, которое, как Душа, мы получаем в этом мире, на «временное пользование»; получаем, в соответствии со Своим (как Души) развитием и кармой. 

Развитие же, предполагает – уровень, и степень Осознанности Души.

Таким образом, большинство из нас…, не являясь на «достаточном уровне развития», собственно, потому и «рождаются» в таких телах (с пределами, ограничениями), на данном плане бытия. 

…И, в число этих ограничений, входит, и так называемая, наша способность «видеть».

Прежде…, лично «я», довольно смутно себе представлял, о чём идёт речь, когда говорится о таких понятиях, как – Чистое Сознание. 

…И, «представлял» себе это, сродни какому-то из видов – пустоты…, нечто, что можно назвать словом - «ничего»..., неким отсутствием «всего» и в подобном же духе. 
Теперь…, немного правда, но уже имею несколько иной на это взгляд.

Здесь, «затронута» речь, в частности, о – «зрении, видиньи»… 
Так вот. 
В «Чистом Сознании»… - «зрение, видинье»…, становится независимым от органов чувств и даже ума. И его спектр, колоссально увеличивается.

…У нас здесь «обычных», само понятие – видеть – непременно «привязано» к органам чувств (глазам и уму). Само же – ЗРЕНИЕ – в Чистом Виде…, полностью «Самостоятельный Предмет»…,как – Свойство… 

…И чем более Чисто Сознание конкретной Души, тем Она «больше» имеет и саму это способность – «Видеть…».

Вывод и результат -): - Фраза (упомянутая) в Библии, соответствует истине, для… таких, какие мы «стандартно» есть в этом мире. 

Т.е., мы не имеем здесь, практически – никакой возможности – Видеть Бога (и, множество Божеств). И…, «изображая» Его…, просто вносятся – максимальные (насколько это возможно, для того или иного художника, скульптора…) «атрибуты… совершенства и красоты». 

Не так давно, это были «одни стандарты»… Нынче, они несколько иные. 

Человек, «изображающий» Бога, Божеств…, делает это исходя из того, насколько он может, способен… передать – красоту и совершенство; «читающимися», многими людьми как таковыми, в этом мире…, в той или иной народности, культуре, времени… мира и т.п.

-) Так, например, для меня лично, подобное «совершенство и красота»…, видятся – в современной красоте – молодой женщины, как – формы выражения, лицезрения…, так сказать. 
…И, напротив, не вызывают никаких особых ассоциаций подобного рода…, ну скажем «христианские» лики святых… 
Так же в это число, не входят многие «ведические картинки»… 
А вот например, те же – актёры (актрисы), игравшие главные роли, в таких сериалах, как – Махабхарата, Бог Махадев, Сита и Рам…, подобные ассоциации – вызывали. 

Мы, такие, какие мы… в «стандарте» здесь есть (большинство), в этом мире – НЕМОЖЕМ ВИДЕТЬ БОГА… до – полного Очищения Сознания. 

…Но, можем…, «перемещать»… во внешние образы, те максимумы, на какие способны – гармонии, красоты, совершенства.

…И «я» думаю, не стоит себя «заставлять» (потому что – так – все)… принимать тот или иной «образ»…, созданный, выражающий… конкретным человеком…, «атрибуты» - красоты, гармонии, совершенства - если именно Вам лично он не нравится… 

…В том смысле, что не передаёт, по Вашему мнению, вкусу, ощущениям… - максимальную «гармоничность». 

А так же. 
…В этих делах, есть – «мужской взгляд» и «женский». Они, как правило – различны. 

Мужчинам, более свойственно, «видеть» красоту, гармонию, совершенство – в женском образе. 
У женщин, это «устроено» несколько посложнее…, так как именно внешний образ мужчины, для женщины, практически несущественен, без – …совершенных качеств мужчины. Это же, касается, конечно же и мужчин…, но сейчас, не буду развивать эту тему. 
…Потому женщины «видят» образы… - гармонии, красоты, совершенства, несколько по-иному. 

Поэтому. 
«Выбирайте» какие угодно – образы. 
Это не очень принципиально. 
Принципиально то, чтобы они отражали (для Вас лично) – максимум – Красоты, Гармонии, Совершенства – так и будет «выглядеть» для Вас БОГ… И, по мере Очищения Сознания, будет «изменяться» и Его… Облик… 

Счастья Вам!
(с-часть-я)

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> *Как выглядит Бог?*
> 
> Поэтому. 
> «Выбирайте» какие угодно – образы. 
> Это не очень принципиально. 
> Принципиально то, чтобы они отражали (для Вас лично) – максимум – Красоты, Гармонии, Совершенства – так и будет «выглядеть» для Вас БОГ… И, по мере Очищения Сознания, будет «изменяться» и Его… Облик…


Интересно, что мы очевидно по своей двойственной привычке отделяем зрение от слуха. Образ от звука. Форму от имени. Совершенство мы хотим чаще всего почему-то видеть. Но мало кто говорит о том, чтобы совершенство слышать или произносить. И что они, эти совершенства, по идее неотличны друг от друга. Мы часто говорим о том, что "красота, гармония, совершенство" должны "выглядеть", но редко приходится слышать о том, что красота, гармония, совершенство должны бы вначале звучать, и если бы они звучали, то могли бы приобрести форму, которая бы тогда и выглядела тоже как "красота, гармония, совершенство". Но к сожалению, стараясь придать божеству внешнюю красоту, мы редко пытаемся придать красоту звуку имени этого божества. Божество отдельно, а мантра отдельно. Едем на природу смотреть красоту на дырчащем моторе автомобиля, не понимая, что эти 2 вещи несовместимы друг с другом. Еще это напоминает распинание Иисуса. Ставим Божество на крест (икону), предварительно его умертвив (распяв).

И вот очень часто приходится слышать про "мере Очищения Сознания, будет «изменяться»" что-то там. Одно только непонятно, откуда возьмется очищение, если на природу на дырчике, или если прежде чем служить, вначале умертвить объект служения... Вначале образ, а затем уже звук. Осталось только изменить также и библейскую формулировку "во имя" на "во образ" или на "во идола".

Ну и вопросы все вот эти "как выглядит Бог" из этой же оперы сторонников созерцания мумий в мавзолеях. Почему никто не спрашивает - как звучит Бог? Как звучит имя Бога? Как звучит качество Бога, как звучит форма Бога, как звучит лила Бога?

Картинки мертвы, но звук может быть жив, спасение в звуке. Тело Иисуса сейчас распято и мертво, но он может воскреснуть. "И слово было Бог." Воскреснуть вначале как слово, а тогда уже и как тело. Если картинки не будут отличны от звука, форма от имени, то картинки не будут мертвы как сейчас. Не будет этой двойственности "как выглядит то, чего нет в звуке", как звучит то, чего нет в дырчике.

Вопросы про "как выглядит" равны тому, как звучит природа, слушая, её не выключая дырчик. Невозможно это услышать, не заглушив "пламенный мотор". Невозможно это увидеть, предварительно не услышав.

Да что там увидеть, мы уже и лилы тут обсуждаем. А чего, пешим по конному....

А мужской образ, женский - это иллюзия. Ассоциация ума. Реакция. Самскара, васана и т.д., что угодно, но это не видение, это скорее такая тьма. Как сон. Много чего во сне, но всё не по делу. Игры с завязанными глазами. Картинка иллюзорна, но присутствие реальное. Поэтому образ хоть и иллюзорен, но может устанавливать связь. Как телефон. Он не собеседник, а иллюзия собеседника, но контакт реальный. Поэтому майя это реальный мир, но с иллюзорными образами. И поэтому деятельность вслепую. Поэтому образы майи, они скорее тьма. Хотя, если довести до высшей степени ("максимумы на какие способны"), то можно и выйти за пределы этой тьмы. Но это возможно только в звуке. И я бы не стал вот так ограничивать -"максимумы на какие способны". Горизонт фиксирован лишь для стоящего на месте. Горизонт же идущего продвигается вперед вместе с продвижением идущего.

Поскольку в наше время идти можно только в звуке, то рассматривать и продвигать вперед максимум картинок нет особенного смысла.
Хотя вот сама жизнь, она да, её можно продвигать, но она совсем не картинка. Это просто наша привычка, что мы просыпаемся с открытия глаз. Если мы понаблюдаем себя в темноте, то поймем, что нет никакой разницы во внутреннем состоянии от наличия или отсутствия картинки. А вот от звука есть разница.

Поэтому чтобы узнать как выглядит Бог, как это ни странно, нужно закрыть глаза и научиться слушать и произносить звук. Глаза же в этом динамическом процессе практически не задействованы. Их дело было до этого, накопить опыт. Но если мы начнем копаться во всех этих иллюзорных картинках, самскарах, васанах, пытаясь найти там Бога, это крайне сложно в наше время. Он может быть там и есть, но как установить истинные отношения с иллюзорными объектами? Нет, нужно предварительно отказаться от иллю-зорного (от слова зор -зрение), а обратиться к звуку. Поэтому рекомендуют закрывать глаза во время медитации, обратившись в звук и слух. Там есть истина, если она не распята. А если распята, то её можно воскресить просто последовав за её и своей природой, за их взаимодействием.

То, что мы видим, это лишь сны, и в снах обычно нет звука. Сны это лишь интерпретация, ложная интерпретация. Реальные объекты, но ложная интерпретация, и поэтому деятельность, вводящая в заблуждение. Истинная деятельность, ведущая к истинным объектам, начинается со звука, с деятельности в звуке, а не с ложных образов.

К необходимости деятельности в звуке можно прийти с помощью правильной деятельности в мире.

В некоторых религиях отказались от образов. Лучше не стало. Образ хорош по своему тем, что он может делать связь, и он объект и он функционал и возможность для действий, хотя и пешим по конному. Но не стоит переоценивать его возможности (что происходит), в то же время возможности звука хотя и также переоценены, но недоиспользованы. Со звуком обычно обращаются как с распятым, принимая его за живого, и из-за его распятого свойства, ограничиваются ритуальной деятельностью, но не вовлекаясь в деятельность реальную, оживляющую, воскрешающую. Скорее всего это происходит от недостатка опыта правильной грубой деятельности, следствием чего является неумение действовать более тонко. Поэтому в общем то и говорить об этом бессмысленно, т.к. само по себе это ничего не даст.

Лучше всего говорить о боге. Как манит и приносит радость звук его флейты, как благо он действует, как звучат его ослепительные непревзойденные качества, как звучит его восхитительная, захватывающая дух форма, какие струны в сердце задевают его игры...

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> ...Лучше всего говорить о боге. Как манит и приносит радость звук его флейты, как благо он действует, как звучат его ослепительные непревзойденные качества, как звучит его восхитительная, захватывающая дух форма, какие струны в сердце задевают его игры...


Конечно же. Почему бы и нет?.. Мне целиком понятна и близка Ваша идея. Без проблем.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Когда нам не нравятся индийские Божества, может быть, дело вовсе и не в нас.  

Индус принес на реконструкцию, чтобы проверить почерк русских художников:


Результат :


Роспись : Мадхурья Кадамбини деви даси 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------

